# Infants Dying in Infancy: Canons of Dort, Head 1, Article 17



## JOwen (Nov 9, 2018)

Fellow PBer's

Some of us have lost children either by miscarriage or after birth. We are going through the Canons of Dort Wednesday evenings as a congregation, and I thought I would post this here so that some of us who have experienced such a loss, might take comfort. 
I'm not placing this here to debate. But to offer comfort.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

